# Nikon Trumps Super Zooms with Mega Zoom



## distant.star (Mar 2, 2015)

.
The 83X zoom Nikon Coolpix P900 goes 24mm to 2000mm...

http://www.digitaltrends.com/photography/nikon-gets-all-rear-window/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 2, 2015)

The real issue is how usable is it at the super long end. The SX50 is the most usable so far, and its difficult for me (I've had 3 of them now).

Canon patented a 100X zoom lens a while back, but I hope other improvements come first. Right now, I'm not finding much practical use for my SX50 HS.

I'm also wondering about the so called Wi-Fi on the Nikon. My wife has a S-9700 with Wi-Fi, but its a joke, you cannot transfer files to a PC with it, just to a smart phone or tablet. The Canon Wi-Fi is klunky, but looks good by comparison.

I ended up buying a eye-fi pro card, and its not only fast and works well, but I can pop it into almost any camera that has a SD slot, and away it goes, both raw and jpeg files straight to my computer if I'm in range, or to my computer via the eye-fi server if I'm not. I bought a CF to SD adapter and tried it in my old 5D classic, but it did not work.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 3, 2015)

.
I thought about buying one of the superzooms, just as a fun thing, but they all seem to have some drawback I didn't want to deal with.

The private detective industry must be drooling over this new gizmo from Nikon.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 4, 2015)

distant.star said:


> The private detective industry must be drooling over this new gizmo from Nikon.



I'm not sure they'd care much about zoom. It's what, 330mm at the long end, give or take? I'd rather sit in a car with a super tele pointed at my subject, looks more like the movies


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 4, 2015)

That's it - I'm selling all my gear and getting one of these!


----------



## distant.star (Mar 5, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> I'm not sure they'd care much about zoom. It's what, 330mm at the long end, give or take? I'd rather sit in a car with a super tele pointed at my subject, looks more like the movies



330mm? Long end is 2000mm. You can sit in your breakfast nook! I suspect you haven't done sub rosa work.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 5, 2015)

distant.star said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure they'd care much about zoom. It's what, 330mm at the long end, give or take? I'd rather sit in a car with a super tele pointed at my subject, looks more like the movies
> ...



It's 2000mm "equivalent", i.e. optically it's about 300mm, but it's on a very small sensor so the FOV is tight.

In any case, I was make a joke. It doesn't really matter


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 7, 2015)

Aaargh!
I was about to say how I was so impressed with the last Nikon superzoom and that the SX60 was bad enough I was considering this camera as a good telephoto solution...

But then...

"As with Nikon's other superzoom cameras, they keep things simple on the P900 with
only JPEG image recording; no RAW support, unfortunately."

I guess I can rule out all Nikon compact cameras from now on.

They really need to just drop the price on the 1 series already, I would have had one of those by now if they didn't cost as much as a Fuji.


----------



## RGF (Mar 18, 2015)

at 2000mm what is the minimum F number. After all the definition of F = focal length / diameter of Aperture


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 18, 2015)

RGF said:


> at 2000mm what is the minimum F number.



6.5.

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Compact-Digital-Cameras/COOLPIX-P900.html

Lens Focal Length | 4.3-357mm (angle of view equivalent to that of 24-2000mm lens in 35mm [135] format)
Lens f/-number | f/2.8-6.5


----------



## distant.star (Mar 31, 2015)

.
Review (sales pimp) for this camera from B & H...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/hands-review/nikon-p900-new-king-super-zooms?BI=4906

Images look surprisingly good.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 8, 2015)

more shots from a tripod:

https://photographylife.com/what-does-a-24-2000mm-zoom-range-actually-look-like


----------

